# Film Scoring For Beginners: Reviewed



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jul 10, 2019)

Hey composers! Today we're diving into my first course review - all about film scoring for the individual who wants to dip their toes into the field, and learn the best practices for navigating through this industry. Please enjoy!  

Check out the course here: https://store.fortecomposeracademy.com/film-scoring-for-beginners/zjttk


----------



## reutunes (Jul 16, 2019)

Great first look - happy you've sorted your mic out.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jul 16, 2019)

reutunes said:


> Great first look - happy you've sorted your mic out.


Thanks Reuben.


----------

